# Link between obesity and leaky gas/incontinence



## John Sennit (5 mo ago)

Is everyone with leaky gas, odour, and incontinence (leakage) problems obese and physically unfit? Has anyone experienced these symptoms while they were physically fit and not overweight? Has anyone got rid of their symptoms by dieting, losing weight and exercise? I've read it didn't help but I was checking if there's any experiences where it did help.


----------

